# Clogged breech plug question



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I shoot 100 grains of pyrodex in pellet form and have an issue with clogging the breech plug. I think that it is due to the residue left at the bottom of the barrel that usually takes a few passes to completely clean. I use presaturated pads/clothes and I think that the residual powder mess is what is clogging the breech plug. Should I be doing something different to ensure that the cloth absorbs all of the residue or what do you think? Each of the last two times I have gone out shooting I have had the powder not burn due to the plugged breech plug. I tried about 5 primers each time as it is obviously very potentially dangerous in that there could be a delayed burn while removing the plug or bullet. The first time it worked on about the 3rd or 4th primer and the second time I had to pull the bullet, I assumed that would be safer than pulling the plug. Your thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## TCSSPRO204 (Sep 27, 2008)

What gun you shooting?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry TCS, I switched around the post from the other thread assuming I would get more replies with a new thread than a hijack. I shoot the Omega. I never even thought about the smell, they all seem unbearable and I just noticed that I wrote the first post wrong, I shoot 777 now, I switched from Pyrodex last year.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

take a patch and just get it moist with your mouth, some people will just lick it, you only need to run one patch down the barrel.

the key is only to have it moist not wet.


take it and and make some short jabs down the barrel until you reach the bottom, you will know when you hit the spot from the crud ring from the T7 powder, i will work it back and forth until i can not feel the crud ring in the area of the breech then pull it back out. if you want turn it around and run the patch down again but this time in one motion to the bottom then back out.
you will always have some fouling left in the barrel, unless you do a full clean job which can take several patches to do.


----------



## berettaboys (Sep 21, 2007)

the three things i do to keep my breech from fowling is...
1) when cleaning the breach let it soak in window washer fluid or windex, wich was a chemical that eats the powder residue. this breaks up the crud inside really well.
2) take a safty pin or a needle and swirl it around in the breach which also brakes up the crude inside.
3) before loading the rifle take a primer put it in the breach, then put a cleaning patch over then end of the barrel and hold the gun so its straight in the air. pull the trigger and the primer has enough energy in it alone to blow the cleaning patch about 2-3 feet in the air. then you know that your breach is not plugged up and then can load the gun with know worries of the breech fowling. (just be 100% sure when doing this that the gun isn't loaded.
those are my two scents
Beretaboys 8)


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

The Omegas do have an issue with that. They have a pretty deep indentation on the end of the breech. To solve this problem I have done exactly what barretaboys said but I use a different cleaner. TC sells a container of their cleaning solution just for that. You soak the breach in it and it loosens everything up. I always take my breach out after I shoot it at the range and at the end of every hunt and clean it this way.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

+1 to Nor-tah, I also have the omega and always clean the breech after I shoot no matter what. I also shoot one primer through before loading it to make sure it is clear of any fouling.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

mikevanwilder said:


> +1 to Nor-tah, I also have the omega and always clean the breech after I shoot no matter what. I also shoot one primer through before loading it to make sure it is clear of any fouling.


+1000 1/8 this is the best thing to do. Soak your breach in hot water with a little dish soap. You'll be amazed at all the "crap" it cleans out.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

good advice from all, just a little thing i like to do with breach plugs: i put them in a ziplock baggie with whatever cleaner for a couple of days, uses less cleaner, keeps it in contact with the chemical and at the end, it very easy to scrub, rinse and install.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

DO NOT SOAK METAL COMPONENTS IN ANY CLEANERS THAT HAVE AMMONIA! This will weaken the metal!

I bought a couple actyline torch tip cleaners for a couple bucks and use them to keep my nipple clean. Rarely have I had ignition issues.


-DallanC


----------

